# Another one hit the Vortex



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Don (Deerdude2000) came over today and I showed him how to make a pen. He picks up real fast and is a really great guy. Won't be long we will be seeing lots of his work on here.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like he will be stimulating the economy soon. Congrats.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks to me like he musta had a pretty good teacher...( really galls me to have to give you kudos, Bobby...but gotta give credit where it's due):spineyes: 


OK, Don...now Momma's got her 'Pink Pen'..whadda ya want me to do with mine ?.... It's really not 'my' color....:rotfl: 


...and..welcome to the 'Vortex'...Gawd help ya !!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

By the way, where is the pic of him taking away the lathe??? Or did he decide to get that 20" Powermatic model?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

yup, happens that fast. welcome


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its in the back of the truck


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Bobby*

Heck with Bobby teaching you anybody can do it,really enjoyed meeting him and his wife great people he's even got me using the hard tools skew i think it was not to bad,yea im sucked in bad now thanks all yall for the help i think LOL !!!!!!

The pen turned ouy great its some pink lace wood i bought on ebay!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*



Tortuga said:


> Looks to me like he musta had a pretty good teacher...( really galls me to have to give you kudos, Bobby...but gotta give credit where it's due):spineyes:
> 
> OK, Don...now Momma's got her 'Pink Pen'..whadda ya want me to do with mine ?.... It's really not 'my' color....:rotfl:
> 
> ...and..welcome to the 'Vortex'...Gawd help ya !!


I'll still take it off your hands can't have to many pink pens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> I'll still take it off your hands can't have to many pink pens!!!!!!!!!


You got it Dude...PM me an address if ya ain't up my way.. And..thanks again for the PILE of horns and wood... I owe ya !!!

jim


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*vortex*



Tortuga said:


> You got it Dude...PM me an address if ya ain't up my way.. And..thanks again for the PILE of horns and wood... I owe ya !!!
> 
> jim


No problemo,have you tried the horns yet or the wood took bobby a chunk of cocobolo can't wait to see what he does with it,i think me and bobby are going to make a run to the ranch for a wood run,my ranch manager also cuts wood off ranches for a side job and i told him to bring any big or odd looking wood to my house said he knew where some texas ebony trees where and going to cut some and bring it to the house you welcome to tag along Tortuga.

Ranch manager just called and said he found some mequite that 14in wide and hes cutting then 10-12ins long should make some neat bowls also told him to cut some texas ebony for us


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pen*



Bobby said:


> Don (Deerdude2000) came over today and I showed him how to make a pen. He picks up real fast and is a really great guy. Won't be long we will be seeing lots of his work on here.


Dang that sure is a pretty pen really proud of it thanks again Bobby, but i think Bobbys camera put 50lbs on me.LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats...looks like we got another fellers LOL

Looking forward to seeing more projects. You have got to try the Texas Ebony, of all the woods (except burls) that is hands down my favorite


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Good job Don, one for these days I would like to make some pins.



FishBone


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

IF you need any help w/ the wood run you know I"m in. Just let me know when and where to be and if I need to ask for the trailer.

later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the invite, Don..but I better pass on this 'un. I'd just be dead weight in the truck.. Gotta leave that 'heavy haulin' to guys like you and Bobby and biggreen nowadays. 

Hope you birds have a safe, fun and successful trip.. Sure sounds like fun.. Snap a few pix so at least I can join you vicariously....

jd


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks for the invite, Don..but I better pass on this 'un. I'd just be dead weight in the truck.. Gotta leave that 'heavy haulin' to guys like you and Bobby and biggreen nowadays.
> 
> Hope you birds have a safe, fun and successful trip.. Sure sounds like fun.. Snap a few pix so at least I can join you vicariously....
> 
> jd


Ok we'll bring you some wood back,where is the rockler store??


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



biggreen said:


> IF you need any help w/ the wood run you know I"m in. Just let me know when and where to be and if I need to ask for the trailer.
> 
> later, biggreen


Ok i'll let you know when we go.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Ok we'll bring you some wood back,where is the rockler store??


http://www.rockler.com/retail/index.cfm?store=30

Steve...closest to me is 3265 SW FWY..on feeder about Weslayan exit.. They're having a 'sidewalk sale' there today and think their 'steve' (mgr) told me everything was 10 % off....course that don't mean much at the Rock..LOL

Empty out the bed of yore truck...grab your credit card...and get ' ready to roll' LOL...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, lost DSL last week and was off work so I have some cathing up to do today.

I see Deerdude has developed quite a list of volunteers to help him gather up some wood and elliminate a few hogs. DD, don't forget me !


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood run*

How could i forget you,thinking maybe 31-32st leave fri 30th have'nt checked with the boss shes not home yet.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am ready the war dept gave me permission to go. :rotfl:


----------

